# discount airline from charlotte, nc



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

anyone know of a discount airline from charlotte to new york?? Like allegiant air is a good one from florida to sc, I am wondering if there is something else just like it from charlotte to new york. lmk thanks!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Airtran flies to CLT...don't know if they go to NYC or not.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I would check Greenville price cost too. I live in the Columbia area, also less than 2 hours from the Performance Center, and flights from Columbia (CAE) are often but nearly always cheaper than flights from Charlotte (CLT).


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

JimD1 said:


> I would check Greenville price cost too. I live in the Columbia area, also less than 2 hours from the Performance Center, and flights from Columbia (CAE) are often but nearly always cheaper than flights from Charlotte (CLT).


thanks for the info!


----------



## mattmoment (Feb 4, 2006)

Jet Blue flies from clt to jfk


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

mattmoment said:


> Jet Blue flies from clt to jfk


For curiosity I checked a Thursday flight Jan. 14th and they had an $89 fare.


----------

